# What the hell is wrong with people?



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

So I'm in the commissary and reaching up on a high shelf to grab a box of cereal. My shirt rides up, just a little bit, making my tattoo peak a bit. This chick comes up to me, jerks my shirt up and goes "ohhh cool tattoo!" then she motions her husband over to look at it!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 17, 2009)

Just think, she'll be teaching manners to her children one day...:unsure:


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly, we live in a world where boundaries have all but vanished and any semblance of what is proper is a foreign idea.

I hope you at least gave her a disapproving glare!


----------



## atropine (Dec 17, 2009)

Wear a longer shirt.


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> Just think, she'll be teaching manners to her children one day...:unsure:



You assume she'll even bother with the teaching? :lol:



n7lxi said:


> Sadly, we live in a world where boundaries have all but vanished and any semblance of what is proper is a foreign idea.
> 
> I hope you at least gave her a disapproving glare!



I've lived overseas where personal space is not thought of.. but I've never experienced anything like that before! It shocked me more then anything.


----------



## vquintessence (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe she was trying to get you involved with her and the husband............ <shudder>


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> Maybe she was trying to get you involved with her and the husband............ <shudder>



Ewwwwwwww! Though I wouldn't be surprised.. I've heard of worse kink. Honestly though, I just think she wasn't that bright.


----------



## firetender (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't the idea of the tattoo that once it's visible, it's meant to be seen?

People who get tattoos they don't want seen put them where they can't be seen, or make sure no one gets to see them. I have people come up to me and touch my earring (a coyote claw). At first it takes me by surprise but then, Hell, it's there to be seen and appreciated.

Perhaps the untatooed (like me) think people put on tattoos because they want them to be seen.


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 17, 2009)

I used to have long hair, down to my shoulders... I started shaving it all off a few months ago, at first my friends wanted to touch it and stuff, which I was cool with. Later on though I get people I don't even know come up and touch my head because they "Have never touched a bald head before"... :unsure:


----------



## ZVNEMT (Dec 17, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> I used to have long hair, down to my shoulders... I started shaving it all off a few months ago, at first my friends wanted to touch it and stuff, which I was cool with. Later on though I get people I don't even know come up and touch my head because they "Have never touched a bald head before"... :unsure:



same here.... but even when i had long hair people still touched it.... people are weird, how were they to know whether i had lice or not?


----------



## bunkie (Dec 17, 2009)

firetender said:


> Isn't the idea of the tattoo that once it's visible, it's meant to be seen?
> 
> People who get tattoos they don't want seen put them where they can't be seen, or make sure no one gets to see them. I have people come up to me and touch my earring (a coyote claw). At first it takes me by surprise but then, Hell, it's there to be seen and appreciated.
> 
> Perhaps the untatooed (like me) think people put on tattoos because they want them to be seen.



My tattoo happens to be a very large and personal piece that extends from my hip to my upper ribs. My shirt was riding up because my son was pulling on it while I was trying to grab his cherrios off the shelf. I dont mind people commenting on my tattoos. It's when they violate my personal space by ripping my shirt up to look at it when I tend to get irked. 



Burlyskink said:


> I used to have long hair, down to my shoulders... I started shaving it all off a few months ago, at first my friends wanted to touch it and stuff, which I was cool with. Later on though I get people I don't even know come up and touch my head because they "Have never touched a bald head before"... :unsure:



very funny.


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 18, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> same here.... but even when i had long hair people still touched it.... people are weird, how were they to know whether i had lice or not?



Yea, at first it was a shock but now I am used to it


----------



## bunkie (Dec 18, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> same here.... but even when i had long hair people still touched it.... people are weird, how were they to know whether i had lice or not?





Burlyskink said:


> Yea, at first it was a shock but now I am used to it



You guys are real freaking peaches. Why bother posting at all? Have you nothing better to do with your time?


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> You guys are real freaking peaches. Why bother posting at all? Have you nothing better to do with your time?



You are posting too, no? And yea, im just up studying for my nremt practicals


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> You guys are real freaking peaches. Why bother posting at all? Have you nothing better to do with your time?



LMFAO 

Thats all I can say


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 21, 2009)

Some people just have no sense of etiquette. Pulling up your shirt? Not OK. 

A few weeks ago, I was in the bathroom trying to get my hair under control. A coworker came in and said it was pretty, then grabbed it and started petting it. Earlier that week, she'd ranted to me about how much she hated it when white women tried to touch her hair because it was "different." I think she meant it as a compliment, so I didn't say anything, but it was pretty annoying.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 21, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Some people just have no sense of etiquette. Pulling up your shirt? Not OK.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was in the bathroom trying to get my hair under control. A coworker came in and said it was pretty, then grabbed it and started petting it. Earlier that week, she'd ranted to me about how much she hated it when white women tried to touch her hair because it was "different." I think she meant it as a compliment, so I didn't say anything, but it was pretty annoying.



You don't lock the door to the bathroom?  Or were you just in there to do that.  Maybe she likes you?


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 21, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> You don't lock the door to the bathroom?  Or were you just in there to do that.  Maybe she likes you?



It's one of those bathrooms with a row of sinks and private stalls. I was at the sink. And yeah, I actually was just in there for that, not that it would've mattered... 

Maybe she does, for all I know. Or maybe random strangers touching her hair have given her the impression that it's how us white women compliment each other. I dunno. It was just weird. 

Some context: this job is in an area with very few minorities, and even fewer black people. She's pretty new to the area, and having people touch her hair apparently didn't happen elsewhere.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 29, 2009)

I had the same thing happen  
  I have cherries on my lower stomach and I was reaching for something aswell, and this  guy decided to point them out and  tell everyone to look  down there. 
   Boys  lol  Cant live with them, and  cant kill them


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 29, 2009)

Happens to me all the time...people come up and pet me, they take pictures,  children point and giggle and want to play...it ain't easy being a Yeti in a modern world.


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am a HUGE fan of personal space.  I have no problem people looking or admiring but dont touch me!!  I will be nice and talk to you about my tats or whatever has caught your eye but no touching without permission!!!  Do not burst my personal space bubble.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 29, 2009)

Yea. I have a saying. i am  fine with pretty  much anything that comes out of someones mouth, but no  touching allowed  lol   Just ask the  noob who thought  it would be funny to slap my *** ...  ask him how his balls feel up in his throat?  lol


----------



## Medic744 (Dec 30, 2009)

Trauma's Mistress said:


> Yea. I have a saying. i am  fine with pretty  much anything that comes out of someones mouth, but no  touching allowed  lol   Just ask the  noob who thought  it would be funny to slap my *** ...  ask him how his balls feel up in his throat?  lol



Love it!!  I feel the same way and have broken a wrist, split a lip, and relocated male body parts for touching without asking.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice to know I am not alone with the  concept of -  you touch me,  I touch you harder,  but no where near in the fashion you will like lol


----------

